# Worried! - Chances of Girlfriend Being Pregnant?



## mcscrubb

So on Wednesday (3 days ago), my girlfriend and I had unprotected sex in the hot tub but I pulled out before I came. Friday (1 day ago), my girlfriend found out she missed a birth control pill someday in her cycle. She doesn't know when it was, whether it was recent or in the beginning of her cycle. She's been taking it for about a month regularly. To be safe, we decided to go to the local CVS Pharmacy and pick up the Next Choice emergency contraceptive. She took one pill at 1pm today and is planning on taking the second pill here at 1am. (12 hours later). We're still very scared about getting pregnant even after taking the Next Choice 3 days after having sex. What's her chances of getting pregnant after me withdrawing, her only missing one pill, and her taking the emergency contraception 3 days after sex? We're still very worried!! :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

Firstly, this will be locked because her pregnancy hasn't been confirmed.
Secondly, I thought all birth control had the day on each tablet, so that you'd remember to take it on the right day and you'd know when your cycle was finishing?
I don't know, maybe that's just how birth control works here.
Thirdly, if you two had sex, she could be pregnant. BC or no BC, MAP or no MAP, withdrawing or no withdrawing.
Plenty of girls here have gotten pregnant by doing all three.
In my own experience, I conceived my older daughter while on birth control, and I never missed one pill.
Hope you get the answer you want, only way to find out is to wait 2 weeks and take a test.
We'll welcome both of you back if you get a positive, but in the meantime Admin will lock this thread as your unsure weather or not she's pregnant :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy summed it up pretty well :thumbup: it's very possible, even BC isn't 100% so there's always a chance.. Right now there's nothing else you can do though.. Unless she misses her next period then you can test. 3 days after sex no one including herself would know if she was going to become pregnant. Just relax and have her test in 2 weeks. 
If you two don't want to fall pregnant then make sure you're using condoms EVERYTIME and shes not missing pills. Good luck :flow:


----------



## syntaxerror

Pretty low. She missed one pill, you pulled out, and she took Plan B. If I had money to bet, I'd put it on her not being pregnant.

Although it's always really tempting to mess with these threads.


----------



## taylorxx

^WSS. I highly doubt she's pregnant. Even if you didn't pull out or take plan B, she'd still be fine. It's very very unlikely that missing one pill will cause her to ovulate.


----------



## mcscrubb

thanks everyone. we weren't planning on taking the plan b, but that decreased her chances even more. i guess i know in my mind that she'll not get pregnant and all this worrying is a lesson learned, but it would be my luck that she gets pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Be careful next time :thumbup:


----------



## mamawannabee

Like the others have all said, this will be locked. And I would also repeat them and say be more careful next time, but a number of us on here have gotten pregnant despite being careful. I got pg 4 years ago despite using condoms, many of the girls on here got pg while on bc and using condoms or pull out method. So if this doesn't scare you into being careful, please realize that unless you stop having sex all together, there is always a chance you could end up with a little one no matter how careful you are! Be prepared that it is not always "someone else" who it happens to.


----------



## Tiffyx3

Very unlikely... also i'll add that I heard its difficult to get pregnant in a hot tub as the sperm gets to hot to function as effectively as they could... nothings impossible though. But I really doubt it if you've taken Plan B.


----------



## Curlyy_Ann

Sorry to burst bubbles but its highly likely due to the same exact thing happened to me and my OH and im 15 weeks pregnant. BC is not 100% and missing it once brings it lower. if you take the morning after pill at the last minute that also brings the chances of it caceling out the sperm lower. Hope everything works out for you lovely =)


----------



## FragileDoll

I think the "hot tub" itself works as a birth control. And since you pulled out - there's no chance of conception either. Be careful next time. :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

FragileDoll said:


> I think the "hot tub" itself works as a birth control. And since you pulled out -* there's no chance of conception* either. Be careful next time. :thumbup:

there's still a chance of conception. If you read the PP you'd see someone actually got pregnant in a hot tub.


----------



## chichestermum

there isn't a definite way of preventing pregnancy other than not having sex, you seem very concerned about if she does get pregnant, i always think that if your having sex that you should at least be prepared for what could happen and if you couldn't imagine yourself to be able to make an adult decision about a pregnancy or if you wouldnt be able to stand by the choice that the woman has made then you should think twice about having sex in the first place. just my opinion.
How about helping your girlfriend out by reminding her to take her pill or making sure you always have a condom (not in a wallet or back pocket, like so many men love lol!) 
hopefully you get the answer you both want and you wont find yourself in a similar situation again soon. 
xx


----------



## Vickie

thread closed per forum rules and TOS:



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------

